# moving to nova scotia



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

my partner and i are moving to NS in April, he is a carpenter so hopefully work wont be too hard to find. I am a Nursery nurse with 20 years experience in Special needs education including conductive education. Does anyone have any idea of a similar occupation in NS and how i can get my qualifications recognised
thanks for any help
barbara


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Barbara E said:


> my partner and i are moving to NS in April, he is a carpenter so hopefully work wont be too hard to find. I am a Nursery nurse with 20 years experience in Special needs education including conductive education. Does anyone have any idea of a similar occupation in NS and how i can get my qualifications recognised
> thanks for any help
> barbara


So, do you have a PR visa? I assume you know that you just cannot move to Canada without either a PR or TWP visa?


----------



## blackbomber (Sep 29, 2009)

*application process*



Barbara E said:


> my partner and i are moving to NS in April, he is a carpenter so hopefully work wont be too hard to find. I am a Nursery nurse with 20 years experience in Special needs education including conductive education. Does anyone have any idea of a similar occupation in NS and how i can get my qualifications recognised
> thanks for any help
> barbara


Hi, I'm going through the motions of filling in the immigration forms for Canada, I, like you, would prefer to move to NS.

I'm a Carpenter and my wife is a primary teacher we score 75 so hopefully should get a look in, my question is how long did your application take to get approved, I've heard horror stories of 5 years and longer..?? surely not..

Any advice about the process would be hugely appreciated..

Blackbomber


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

blackbomber said:


> Hi, I'm going through the motions of filling in the immigration forms for Canada, I, like you, would prefer to move to NS.
> 
> I'm a Carpenter and my wife is a primary teacher we score 75 so hopefully should get a look in, my question is how long did your application take to get approved, I've heard horror stories of 5 years and longer..?? surely not..
> 
> ...


Canada is a very difficult country to get into. Unless you have pre-arranged employment or your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 that Canada deems most desirable, your chances of obtaining a visa are slim.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*we have a visa*



Auld Yin said:


> So, do you have a PR visa? I assume you know that you just cannot move to Canada without either a PR or TWP visa?


Yes we have a pr visa and hope to be landing in April 2010


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*reply for blackbomber*

Hi 
it took us 2 years and 11 months to get our permanent resident visa we were originally told 42 months so it was a bonus. The last part , medical and fee submission was only a couple of months. Once your visa is granted you have 1 year to 'land' but that is back dated to the date of your medical so the year has turned into 9 months which iam sure will fly. As a carpenter you will have no trouble. We went through an immigration agent, Overseas Emmigration based in Edinburg. and the service from them was good, downside expensive, but the paperwork is done for you. Good luck and if we can be of more help just ask . keep in touch. Ps I think uk teaching Qualifications have to be converted and a test taken, but not 100 % sure. PPs WE went to the emmigrate show in liverpool last weekend it was a huge help in guaging removal costs , bank account info ect. I know there is one in Coventry in a few weeks well worth going to


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

blackbomber said:


> Hi, I'm going through the motions of filling in the immigration forms for Canada, I, like you, would prefer to move to NS.
> 
> I'm a Carpenter and my wife is a primary teacher we score 75 so hopefully should get a look in, my question is how long did your application take to get approved, I've heard horror stories of 5 years and longer..?? surely not..
> 
> ...


Ive written a lot on the topic review by mistake. if you cant acces it let me know and i will write it all again.( do you find this a difficult site to use too ?)


----------

